# Sportbrillen mit Sehstärke



## exxxe (7. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
benutzt oder hat jemand Sportbrillen mit Sehstärke?
Ich suche eine Für meine Freundin und bin dabei über Rodenstock gestolpert. Taugt die was? Was könnt ihr noch empfehlen und was muss man bei solchen Brillen beachten? Selbsttöhnend oder mit Fester Tönung der Gläser?

Für Antworten und Tips bin ich dankbar....


----------



## Brick Top (7. August 2005)

hallo,

ich hab bisher nur erfahrungen mit dem clip-in system von adidas gemacht. wechsel der gläser ist dadurch auch möglich und verzerrungsfreies sehen. einzig bei sehr hohen stäreken kann es da probleme geben. auch die modellpalette ist recht gross

http://www.adidas.com/eyewear/catal...try_adidascom=&strBrand_adidascom=&parameter=

gruss thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capt.OOOczelott (7. August 2005)

Suchfunktion bitte!!!!


----------



## dag17 (7. August 2005)

Hallo, habe seit 2 Jahren eine Alpina mit eingesetzten Gläsern vom Optiker . Dazu 3 Sonnenschutzgläser in verschiedenen Farben. Finde die Brille Optimal aber jeder hat seine eigene Vorstellung von Brillen. Ich gehe mit Fahrrad und Skifahren. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2070301#
Thumbup


----------



## alpglider (7. August 2005)

Ic fahre mit ner Rudy Project. Die hat nen Einsatz der jedoch extra kostet. Dafür kann man zusätzlich Gläser in verschieden Farben kaufen. Daher benutzte ich die Brille  auch beim Skiing, und abends oder beim schlechtem Wetter mit gelben Gläsern (wegen der Kontrast-Verstärkung). Kann ich nur empfehlen. Der Einsatz ist grösser als bei der Addidas, daher ist der Blickwinkel nicht so eingeschränkt. Ausserdem ist sie auch für breite Nasen geeignet.

Über die Rodenstock bin ich auch schon gestolpert, habe sie aber noch nirgends im Laden gesehen. Da sie auch keine Wechselgläser hat ist sie zwar schick, aber wenig flexibel bei wechselnden Lichtverhältnissen.

Viel Spass beim Anprobieren.

alpglider


----------



## eddi (8. August 2005)

Hallo,

nimm mal das neue mountainbike-magazin zur Hand. Da findest Du einen Test verschiedener Brillensysteme und -modelle.
Ich selbst verwende immer noch Kontaktlinsen, bin allerdings auch am Überlegen mir eine entsprechende Sportbrille zu kaufen.
Letzte Woche beim Alpencross hatten wir jemanden mit dem Uvex-System dabei. Sieht ziemlich gut aus, wie ich finde.

Eddi


----------



## exxxe (9. August 2005)

Hallo,
ich selber hab Kontaktlinsen, weil ohne seh ich nix, aber meine Freundin will keine.

Ich hab den Test gesehen, aber das sind reine Sportbrillen ohne Sehstärke.

Ich denke das Beste wird sein ich schleife sie zum Optiker.......


----------



## Micro767 (9. August 2005)

exxxe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das Beste wird sein ich schleife sie zum Optiker.......



Gute Idee ! Sie soll darauf achten ob ihre Wimpern den Clip berühren !!! Wenn ja, dann gibts Probleme und sie wird nicht glücklich mit der Brille !

Ich hab leider das Problem und das noch als Kerl so lange Wimpern zuhaben ! Bin mit meiner Alpina so ganz zufrieden aber etwas Schweiß auf den Wimpern und schon hab ich nen Schleier auf dem Clip.

Hab die Alpina letztes Jahr beim Optiker sogar im Angebot bekommen knappe 100 mit Clip und den 3 Gläsern, gelb, orange und braun.


----------



## exxxe (10. August 2005)

@Micro767
Danke für den Tip....


Wenn es noch jemanden interessiert, in der neuen MB ist ein Artikel mit test darüber. Hab ich gestern gesehen.......


----------

